

1k 3D Christmas tree in Javascript - gourneau
http://js1k.com/2010-xmas/demo/848

======
antimatter15
The author's explanation on how it was done:
[http://www.romancortes.com/blog/how-i-did-the-1kb-
christmas-...](http://www.romancortes.com/blog/how-i-did-the-1kb-christmas-
tree/)

~~~
jared314
It's like watching Bob Ross paint. He makes it look so easy.

------
lwhi
Great job - but again, I'm reminded how slow Firefox is, in comparison to
Chrome. I really hope it gets up to speed in 2011.

~~~
caf
For some reason, in Firefox it runs a lot smoother if you constantly move the
mouse around over the tree.

------
yuvadam
Jaw-dropping. Time and again I am amazed with what 1K of JS can look like.

Wonderful holiday gift. Merry Christmas.

~~~
maximilianburke
I think it's both impressive with what people can do in 1k of Javascript
because, well, it's Javascript running in a browser, and not given what the
rest of the 1k demo space consists of, even in comparison to those for
platforms that are older than most js1k participants.

------
snissn
update to his/her submission with the addition of snowflakes:
<http://js1k.com/2010-xmas/demo/856>

------
bodhi
I really wanted to mouse over it and see pine needles or bits of fluff fly
off. Very impressive.

------
mambodog
I just wish I'd known of this comp a bit earlier, so I could have had a crack
at it (before Christmas busyness).

------
ramki
this is really good, is it possible to convert this to png?, with out losing
any quality? :)

~~~
ComputerGuru
I don't understand your question....

PNG is a lossless format. The JS code doesn't use vectors for this, it has its
own images.... Anyway, if this is what you wanted, here you go:
<http://grab.by/grabs/9be42370650b27bbf3ae37169bca9243.png>

~~~
est
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APNG>

------
fady
well done.

